# Bob Solimini Seminar



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

*Working Dog Seminar and Decoy Seminar
with Bob Solimini*
June 4th, 5th-6th in Easton, Massachusetts (Borderland State Park)
$250 for the weekend (per dog)
$30 for spectators

Don’t miss this awesome chance to train and learn different skills and techniques with this excellent teacher. 

*Bob Solimini*: 
• Selected as a decoy for North American Ring Association (level III), National Association of Protection Dogs, K9 Pro Sports (level II) and American Street Ring
• 2005 Decoy for North American Working Bouvier World Championship
• 2006 NARA Decoy of the Year
• 2006 NARA Decoy Super-Selection Winner
• 2006 – 2009 Only American decoy Selected for Level III
• 2007 Decoy for Canadian Championships
• 2007 Ring III Decoy for the Coupe Intercontinentale (World Championships - Douai, France)
• 2007 Decoy for North American Ring Associations Championships
• 2008 Selected for Decoy for the Coupe Intercontinentale (World Championships - Mexico)
• 2008 Decoy for North American Ring Assoc Regional Championships
• 2009 Decoy for American Ring Federations Championship (Ponce, PR)
• Former Director of Decoys for NARA
• Director of Decoys American Ring Federation
• Titled dogs in French Ring, K9 Pro Sports, ASR, NAPD, NVBK, and placed in numerous protection events
• Responsible for teaching 3 decoys to be selected as level 1 decoys

_
please contact myself or Bob if you are interested! Spots will fill quickly!!!_

e-mails: 
[email protected] (or PM me) 
[email protected]


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Bob,

Sounds great to me! I look forward to being there. I will have my two dogs for the decoys and will help out setting up and organizing or whatever you need me to do. It should be a great time and a great learning experience for anyone who is wanting to better themselves as a decoy or improve the different techniques on their dogs as well as becoming a better FR handler and competitor!

See you there!


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Billy DiSciullo said:


> Bob,
> 
> Sounds great to me! I look forward to being there. I will have my two dogs for the decoys and will help out setting up and organizing or whatever you need me to do. It should be a great time and a great learning experience for anyone who is wanting to better themselves as a decoy or improve the different techniques on their dogs as well as becoming a better FR handler and competitor!
> 
> See you there!


Good to see people interested in the seminar! Billy make sure kara works the crap outta her dobie!

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Tamara,

I have to worry about Urban! Did you see his our score from the PennsWoods trial? LOL!


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

billy,

tell urban to worry. I may show up if bob lets me sleep with jill.


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Justin,

I hope you can make it. You did GREAT at the last one and it would be awesome to work my dog with you again. But I think you should talk to Bob about the sleeping arrangements before you buy your ticket!!


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

I hope we have some nice warm, sunny weather up here in the NE for the event. It's been cold and cloudy. It would be great to have some sun by then! At the trial last weekend in PA. I took my dogs out one night and it was a freezing rain!! Maybe we'll have a spark of summer by the time of the seminar! Let's hope!


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Justin would be great to hang out again. Maybe you should rent a tank this time ....LOLI hope to make1 day maybe 2.


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

its those god damn rhode island drivers.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> *Working Dog Seminar and Decoy Seminar
> with Bob Solimini*
> June 4th, 5th-6th in Easton, Massachusetts (Borderland State Park)
> $250 for the weekend (per dog)
> ...


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

What happened to Jimmy being there too?


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

This seminar is truily a great oppotunity. Bob in my opinion is one of the top decoys in the US. I have gone up against him many times and each time it has been a real challange and I always enjoyed trialing my dog when he was on the field. He has a real understanding of the sport and the dogs not only as a decoy but also as a competitor.


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a great opportunity for new decoys to learn as well as experienced decoys to hone their skills. 
For those of you that do not know or have never met Bob he really is an excellent teacher. He takes the time to explain and show you proper technique as well as how to safely catch and work a dog. Not to mention there are always some good laughs as well \\/


----------



## sharon pasquale (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this seminar. I currently train with Bob & I totally trust him with my dog. My dog & I have come such a long way because of Bob. Anyone who is seriously interested in ring sport should definitely attend this seminar. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Tashi I believe that is the price. But not sure so I will ask Kara. can't wait to get out and learn more. I went to a seminar in feb that Bob had. He had 2 guy's come in and it was well worth the money. Bob did a great job helping the new B's like my self really understand why you move this way and that. talking about the dogs point of view and the decoys. Haveing the chance to work with 3 good decoys for the weekend really did help me. Any chance to learn new or more things is great. As I now havea pup to train I just want to be a sponge.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

chad paquin said:


> Tashi I believe that is the price. But not sure so I will ask Kara. can't wait to get out and learn more. I went to a seminar in feb that Bob had. He had 2 guy's come in and it was well worth the money. Bob did a great job helping the new B's like my self really understand why you move this way and that. talking about the dogs point of view and the decoys. Haveing the chance to work with 3 good decoys for the weekend really did help me. Any chance to learn new or more things is great. As I now havea pup to train I just want to be a sponge.


Thanks Chad! Bob did contact me, but always nice to see fellow dog-folks looking out for one another. I'm trying to see if we can't send one of our decoys up to it.. I'd *love* to come out & bring a dog or two, but probably won't be able to swing the $$ for both of us right now. :-(


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking forward to getting beat up at the seminar. I'll park down the road and wait for the decoys to finish running laps before I show up.


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Scott, 

Are you bringing your dog? If you want you an ride down with me.


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Quick Update!!

The Friday of the seminar we will be doing a MOCK TRIAL and training after! This way anyone bringing a dog that maybe getting ready for competition can test their training to see strenghts and weaknesses as well as handling skills. It will also be a good test for the decoys who have not been on the field during a trial.


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/borderland/


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

If anyone who is going is looking to save some cost and split a hotel room shoot me a PM.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Billy: Will the mock trial be the biting phase only?


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi julie,

The mock trial will be done as if you were going to REALLY compete your dog! No training equipment or collars (including e-collars). You will make your presention to the judge, do all jumps, obedience and protection work. There will be a Deputy judge as well. This is a great way to see what you need to work on from every aspect including handling. We will be doing all levels from Brevet to Rlll. You will be able to see from novice dogs and handlers to the very experanced Rlll's. It is going to be a great weekend and a lot of fun! I hope to see you there!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Billy! I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

PLEASE e-mail me if you are going... you need to pre-register and pay!  

hurry, spots are filling up! 

my e-mail is: [email protected]


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds like a great seminar. 
Bob helped alot at the seminar with Jimmy Vanhove.

I can't make it, because of a seminar we're doing that weekend...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like a good time, Bob is a real good teacher!


----------



## Mike Fitzgerald (Oct 8, 2009)

Bob , Is the mock trial just for people who are already involved in French Ring, or can people that never competed before come and play to see what it is all about???

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Mike,
ANYONE can participate!! It is a great way to see how your dog would do and to see if you are interested in the sport! 
If you have never competed or trained in Ring, but you think you want to do it, or are coming from another sport. This is a great way to test the waters! You can also ask the decoys working to work your dog a certain way; so it doesnt change your training or see what happens as if it was a real trial. 
I hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Mike Fitzgerald (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bob. Unfortunately I have a prior commitment that weekend and won't be able to attend. Billy had recommended that I really should check out this seminar as I have been toying around with the thought of getting into Ring. Hope you have a good turnout, sound like a great opportunity.
Thanks Again,
Mike


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

Closest hotel to the field for the seminar...

Holiday Inn-Taunton Foxboro‎







- 

700 Myles Standish Boulevard, Taunton, MA‎ - (508. 823-0430‎


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

please PLEASE make sure you pre-register and pay so we can organize!!!  if you haven't yet, please do so ASAP!!! E-MAIL ME FOR THE FORM!!! [email protected]


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Mike,

I hope all is well with you and your family. I'm glad Bob sent you the info on the seminar. It should be a a great one! How's your dog doing? I haven't seen you in awhile.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

i wll definately be coming to the seminar,, and am looking foward to getting in the suit again.. thanks again bob for all the help today, with my pup and improving my docoying skills,, i had a blast!!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Vincent, glad to hear that you got a new pup. Congrats.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

hey anne... thank you


----------



## Mike Fitzgerald (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Billy, all is good here hope things are well with you. My dog is doing great! I would love to make it out to the seminar but do to time restraints and work I will not be able to make it.

Take Care,
Mike


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

OK Mike...Hopefully we will have lots of pics & video. See you soon!


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

Kara and Vincent, Nice meeting you two last Sunday. Hope to see you both at the seminar.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

pre-register and get your money in!! it's next week everyone!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

bump... this weekend.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What happened with Jimmy ?? Will you be bringing him to the states anytime soon ?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

The ARF calender shows this weekend being the ARF club championships by the same club hosting this seminar. Is this event still being held in conjunction with the seminar? Have they secured a Judge and decoys yet? Or has it been rescheduled there is no mention on the ARF www?


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Back from the seminar. Bob Solomini is an incredible teacher! I learned a ton and had a great time. It was wonderful seeing all the decoys work! You guys did an incredible job. Thanks so much!! I really apprecaite all the help. 


Julie


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

I would like to say thanks to Bob & all the decoys that were at the siminar this weekend. What a great time! Lot of training & a lot of fun. Bob, you did an outstanding job! Can we do it again next weekend?? Just kidding..Thanks again for all your hard work! 

Julie, it was nice to meet you & keep up the good work with Fred, he is a beautiful dog. I hope that you get to take one of Urban's puppies...please keep me posted.


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Geoff,

Just to keep you up dated on events. The American Ringsport Federation Championship is going to be held in conjunction with the Cup of Champions. The dates are Sept. 17, 18 & 19. Sorry I didn't update...I hope this did not have any affect on your trialing schedule. We hope to see you there! 
Happy training & trialing!

The seminar was great! wished you could have come & checked it out, I'm sure you would have enjoyed it!

Again, sorry for the change in scheduling.

Billy


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Just wanted to take the time to thank Bob and all his club members for doing this seminar. Bob has a way of helping me understand the why's and hows of training. Both the dog and me. I always like the chance to be some place and learn about Fr or MR. 
Once again thank you


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks again to Bob, NERC, and ALL the decoys. You guys are truly amazing. Going out there risking injury and sweating buckets and I mean BUCKETS this weekend. ugh!!

Kara: Thank you for the wonderful photos! I really enjoyed them. I especially like the ones of Fred and Dylan 

Billy: Thank you. Fred tries really hard. It's tough being a shepherd in a malinois world 
I will try my best to remember the things you and Bob told us.

I will definitely let you know if I get one of Urban's puppies to foster. It's going to be fun! We will be seeing more of you guys in the future.


Julie


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Yes! I enjoyed the seminar when I had time to go. My only regret is that I didn't have more time there. I'm so new that my opinion doesn't count for much, but even I could see that Bob is an excellent trainer and decoy and that he went out of his way to share his experience and knowledge with all the decoys and handlers in attendance. The other thing I appreciated was the excellent site and equipment: lots of shade in a beautiful park but still providing a secure work area and excellent equipment.

Everyone was very friendly and positive to the extent that I got up the courage to bring out my big lug. Bob did a great job with him and I had another great chance to see the promise in Herr Fiete.Thanks to Billy and the whole crew that supported the seminar and especially:

THANKS BOB!


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

Great weekend!! Nice meeting new people and seeing old friends. Bob great job teaching as always!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I had a great time this weekend working with everyone! It was great to see the dogs and decoys show some improvement over the weekend and to be able to share my passion for Ring with you all!
I am think that all the dogs in the mock trial did well and should not have any problem passing the level they were at, and those that had some issues should not be hard to fix! 
So don’t forget to either join an ARF club, or make one yourself and get an ARF license... and get out there and start trialing!!! Good luck to everyone that came, and THANKS for showing your support! I hope I can work with all of you again!!!!


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

I would like to say that I learned so much from all of you. 

Most of all a big thanks to Bob Solimini. I was amazed at how patient and positive he was when instructing all the decoys. A true leader and inspiration to all of us as instructors. A true gift to the sport.

A big round also for the up and coming decoy Dylan. He was awesome! Thanks Bob for bringing him into the sport.


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Some highlights:


----------

